# Non stabilized blanks be afraid



## jasonb (Aug 21, 2019)

Just picked up this vacuum pump for less than the price of a used jb or yellow jacket pump. My el chepo HF pump was starting to cause issues so had been looking for awhile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 21, 2019)

It either will or won’t. If it does then kool if it don’t keep looking! Good luck man let us know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 21, 2019)

Well, sometimes, "that sucks" ain't a bad thing!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2019)

So are you coming to Waco to stock up on Cactus Juice?


----------



## jasonb (Aug 21, 2019)

Tony said:


> So are you coming to Waco to stock up on Cactus Juice?


No  I am going to be stuck at home replacing the rotors on my Pilot because this week they decide to start shaking while braking at highway speed :(
....and yes the simple answer is just dont brake


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2019)

jasonb said:


> No  I am going to be stuck at home replacing the rotors on my Pilot because this week they decide to start shaking while braking at highway speed :(
> ....and yes the simple answer is just dont brake



Dude, it's a straight shot up 35, we'll catch and stop the car when you get to Waco!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ken Martin (Nov 26, 2020)

I thought that’s why they put bumpers on cars in the first place! 
You ever make it to Waco?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2020)

Ken Martin said:


> I thought that’s why they put bumpers on cars in the first place!
> You ever make it to Waco?



If he did he didn't catch up with any of us.


----------



## jasonb (Nov 27, 2020)

Tony said:


> If he did he didn't catch up with any of us.


Waco or bust 2021!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 27, 2020)

Squelch: "Uh, Dispatch, this is car 24, I am in pursuit of a Pilot. Lights and siren but it isn't stopping. Request SWAT and helicopter support. Looks like we got a runner."

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------

